# Declining jobs



## mathman54 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi All;
Does anyone know how to decline jobs in Lyft. I am getting sick and tired of the crap I get from Uber passengers. These jerks are on a rampage of less than 5 stars.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

You can chose log off after ride. Or when the added on ride comes - right away check it and choose decline. These two ways won’t affect acceptance rate or be seen as a cancellation.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

When the request is coming in there is an X
on the top left. 
Pushing that prompt another screen with a OK button on it. 
That ok button is convenient placed where you can accidentally accept another ride though
If you touch the top of the screen by the online slide you can get back to the screen


----------



## mathman54 (Jul 9, 2019)

I forgot what about when you have a job and it is going to push another job onto my app. I just want to decline jobs that are over 5 miles. I don't know how to tell if it is going to be a long ride job either


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

mathman54 said:


> I forgot what about when you have a job and it is going to push another job onto my app. I just want to decline jobs that are over 5 miles. I don't know how to tell if it is going to be a long ride job either


 I've been complaining to Lyft for years about this exact problem. When you get a Queued ride....it does not tell you the approx pick up time OR if it happens to be a 45+ minute ride. You just have to do like @Jennyma above said and click on the Q'd rider before you drop off your current pax. and judge for yourself....according to the pick up address.....about how far the pick up will be since they don't give you an estimate. If I don't 'decline' it first....and I get there and find out it's a 45+ minute ride (and I don't want it) I just cancel and then alert Lyft why I had to cancel. They should have found a way to fix this problem by now. There is no excuse for the Q'd rides to not give you either of those alerts. (Pick up eta or ride length)


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

mathman54 said:


> Hi All;
> Does anyone know how to decline jobs in Lyft. I am getting sick and tired of the crap I get from Uber passengers. These jerks are on a rampage of less than 5 stars.


You call it a job? it is a ping.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> You call it a job? it is a ping.


.....and with each ping driver's take one more step on the plank 
to financial ruin


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

mathman54 said:


> how to decline jobs


In rideshare vernacular we use ping not job. If you're concerned about your rating, you should accept more pings not less! Most riders give 5*. More rides=more 5's, raising your rating. Unless you suck.


----------



## mathman54 (Jul 9, 2019)

In Uber people keep dinging my rating and whining to Uber about my speed. With Uber, you know if the ping is going to be 45+. I like those jobs because they definitely are more money than the $3.00 pings. The really good thing about travel is the area I go to pays much, much better than the craphole I live in.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> You call it a job? it is a ping.


Ping = Notification
Job = driving Pax

You get the Ping, because you need the Job.

But the Job is much more than just a Ping.

See what I mean?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

mathman54 said:


> In Uber people keep dinging my rating and whining to Uber about my speed. With Uber, you know if the ping is going to be 45+. I like those jobs because they definitely are more money than the $3.00 pings. The really good thing about travel is the area I go to pays much, much better than the craphole I live in.


The whole trip is payed at the craphole rate no matter where it goes.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Take a Lyft tutorial.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I've been complaining to Lyft for years about this exact problem. When you get a Queued ride....it does not tell you the approx pick up time OR if it happens to be a 45+ minute ride. You just have to do like @Jennyma above said and click on the Q'd rider before you drop off your current pax. and judge for yourself....according to the pick up address.....about how far the pick up will be since they don't give you an estimate. If I don't 'decline' it first....and I get there and find out it's a 45+ minute ride (and I don't want it) I just cancel and then alert Lyft why I had to cancel. They should have found a way to fix this problem by now. There is no excuse for the Q'd rides to not give you either of those alerts. (Pick up eta or ride length)


Why not just log out as soon as you start the trip? I do that on every single Lyft trip - problem solved.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

mathman54 said:


> In Uber people keep dinging my rating and whining to Uber about my speed. With Uber, you know if the ping is going to be 45+. I like those jobs because they definitely are more money than the $3.00 pings. The really good thing about travel is the area I go to pays much, much better than the craphole I live in.


Net=gross-costs (gas+depreciation per mile)



lyft_rat said:


> The whole trip is payed at the craphole rate no matter where it goes.


Mathman54 may not be doing the math.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Is it bad to hate and log onto Lyft just to wait out every ping and decline just before it expires just to have something to enjoy while waiting for a Uber ping? Every time I read about the bullshit new rates they are putting out there makes me want to see Lyft go bankrupt that much more! Guess I’m Just trying to help the community adding more wait time Lol


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

CTK said:


> Why not just log out as soon as you start the trip? I do that on every single Lyft trip - problem solved.


Ha!

I dropped of a guy at a club in a questionable neighborhood and I had last rides this. Not only did it turn me back on it would not let me hit the X.

I went on airplane mode to get out of it. Another came and then another that froze and wouldn't count down. I turned off the phone.

I'm not the one ☝


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> .....and with each ping driver's take one more step on the plank
> to financial ruin


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Mathman54 may not be doing the math.


I think Mathman54 took some Meth while trying to do the math.


----------



## mathman54 (Jul 9, 2019)

LEAFdriver said:


> I've been complaining to Lyft for years about this exact problem. When you get a Queued ride....it does not tell you the approx pick up time OR if it happens to be a 45+ minute ride. You just have to do like @Jennyma above said and click on the Q'd rider before you drop off your current pax. and judge for yourself....according to the pick up address.....about how far the pick up will be since they don't give you an estimate. If I don't 'decline' it first....and I get there and find out it's a 45+ minute ride (and I don't want it) I just cancel and then alert Lyft why I had to cancel. They should have found a way to fix this problem by now. There is no excuse for the Q'd rides to not give you either of those alerts. (Pick up eta or ride length)


See, I'm the opposite of you. I want to know if it is a 45 + min job because I know that my day is going to improve. Yeah, the Lyft app leaves a lot to be desired. I want to know how far the job is because I don't like driving 10 miles to make a lousy $3.00. Last week I drove Lyft for 4
days. I didn't make much money. One day on Uber I made as much as 2 days doing Lyft. I have also found that the amount of time is an indicator to how far I have to drive. It is not accurate, but it is close enough. So if the job is more than 12 minutes I decline.

For all of you that use ping, I won't. I used to work in high tech. Ping to me means that I am using a command to see if a router or server is working.
Last week I got too many $3.00 jobs. Not only that but it was also very slow for most of the days I worked. On Monday I got a job going 70 miles. It was the best day of the week. Unlike most of you my city is a dreadful place. Wistah, Ma. lots of miserable people. Lots of complaints that go to Uber. But asfter such a low pay and slow workday I think I am going to do Uber this week.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

mathman54 said:


> I forgot what about when you have a job and it is going to push another job onto my app. I just want to decline jobs that are over 5 miles. I don't know how to tell if it is going to be a long ride job either


-------------------------------
Your original post is confusing. You mention Lyft and than Uber. For Lyft -- Your acceptance rate is too low is why you are unable to see the length of the trip. It must be 90% or higher and a notice shows stating the time and direction of the trip. 
If all your paxs are giving you a problem, evaluate yourself. Also, keep in mind that the same people use Lyft and Uber. Changing companies will not get rid of the unpleasant passengers. You are mistaken if you think that all the butts are Lyft paxs and all the nice people and big tippers are Uber paxs.



mathman54 said:


> I forgot what about when you have a job and it is going to push another job onto my app. I just want to decline jobs that are over 5 miles. I don't know how to tell if it is going to be a long ride job either


-----------------------
You are declining rides that are over 5 miles ?? Why are you even bothering with ride share ? I see deactivation in your future and in the meantime, many days of frustration and unhappiness.


----------



## mathman54 (Jul 9, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> Your original post is confusing. You mention Lyft and than Uber. For Lyft -- Your acceptance rate is too low is why you are unable to see the length of the trip. It must be 90% or higher and a notice shows stating the time and direction of the trip.
> If all your paxs are giving you a problem, evaluate yourself. Also, keep in mind that the same people use Lyft and Uber. Changing companies will not get rid of the unpleasant passengers. You are mistaken if you think that all the butts are Lyft paxs and all the nice people and big tippers are Uber paxs.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about the jargon used here. So your response is confusing. You got it wrong about Uber tippers. I get many tips while driving Uber. I get few tips driving Lyft. My acceptance rate is 94% and I still don't get time and distance. By the way it is then not than.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Last night I was getting sick and tired of XL rides from apartments to the bar scene in Tampa. All had one or two biligerent drunks who became confrontational because I don't allow open containers, yeah, even a cup of water punk, in my vehicle. I ended up declining every single XL ride last night, some dozen of so, if they came from anywhere other then a restaurant. The one delinquent said what the difference between a glass of water and the bottles you offer? Schmuck. He'll go far in life, drunk at 9 PM. Poor partents. No wonder they threw him out at an early age. After all those declines. I finally got a unicorn. Well worth the wait.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> Your original post is confusing. You mention Lyft and than Uber. For Lyft -- Your acceptance rate is too low is why you are unable to see the length of the trip. It must be 90% or higher and a notice shows stating the time and direction of the trip.
> If all your paxs are giving you a problem, evaluate yourself. Also, keep in mind that the same people use Lyft and Uber. Changing companies will not get rid of the unpleasant passengers. You are mistaken if you think that all the butts are Lyft paxs and all the nice people and big tippers are Uber paxs.
> 
> ...


They don't actually deactivate you for low acceptance rate. But for cancelling after accepting they will


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

mathman54 said:


> I forgot what about when you have a job and it is going to push another job onto my app. I just want to decline jobs that are over 5 miles. I don't know how to tell if it is going to be a long ride job either


 After you accept a ride , stop new requests . You accomplish by sliding the wheel that you would normally slide to stop working .


----------



## mathman54 (Jul 9, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> After you accept a ride , stop new requests . You accomplish by sliding the wheel that you would normally slide to stop working .


I don't understand why I would want to stop new request? I thought the point of driving was to keep getting work and staying busy.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

mathman54 said:


> I don't understand why I would want to stop new request? I thought the point of driving was to keep getting work and staying busy.


Those of us with families need to stop driving at some point.
Or eventually, social services will get involved with our lives...


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

mathman54 said:


> I don't understand why I would want to stop new request? I thought the point of driving was to keep getting work and staying busy.


 When you complete the ride you can turn the app back on . Maybe I misunderstood what you were asking .

One tip though , if you think the best way to make money is by staying busy , well ...


----------



## mathman54 (Jul 9, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Those of us with families need to stop driving at some point.
> Or eventually, social services will get involved with our lives...


I only drive about 5 hours a day. I am retired.



OtherUbersdo said:


> After you accept a ride , stop new requests . You accomplish by sliding the wheel that you would normally slide to stop working .


I know how to do that but then in my area during the summer I tend to have to wait a while when I turn it back on. I don't live in a very big city.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

mathman54 said:


> See, I'm the opposite of you. I want to know if it is a 45 + min job because I know that my day is going to improve. Yeah, the Lyft app leaves a lot to be desired. I want to know how far the job is because I don't like driving 10 miles to make a lousy $3.00. Last week I drove Lyft for 4
> days. I didn't make much money. One day on Uber I made as much as 2 days doing Lyft. I have also found that the amount of time is an indicator to how far I have to drive. It is not accurate, but it is close enough. So if the job is more than 12 minutes I decline.
> 
> For all of you that use ping, I won't. I used to work in high tech. Ping to me means that I am using a command to see if a router or server is working.
> Last week I got too many $3.00 jobs. Not only that but it was also very slow for most of the days I worked. On Monday I got a job going 70 miles. It was the best day of the week. Unlike most of you my city is a dreadful place. Wistah, Ma. lots of miserable people. Lots of complaints that go to Uber. But asfter such a low pay and slow workday I think I am going to do Uber this week.


"Ping to me means that I am using a command to see if a router or server is working."

This is correct.

U/L "pings" the driver in order to alert and awaken him her from sleep state to a ready state in order make the subject ready to accept the next command.

It's a conditioning process.

Same process is used in schools when they ring the bell between classes.

After your "ping" alerts you, you proceed to whatever task is given to you.

Anyway ...



OtherUbersdo said:


> When you complete the ride you can turn the app back on . Maybe I misunderstood what you were asking .
> 
> One tip though , if you think the best way to make money is by staying busy , well ...


Is it busy today ? ???


----------



## mathman54 (Jul 9, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> "Ping to me means that I am using a command to see if a router or server is working."
> 
> This is correct.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't nap. If I don't get enough sleep at night then I am tired all day.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Slow nights are kind of like accepting a job washing dishes for $9 an hour, but then the boss tells you if the restaurant has a slow night, we're only going to pay you five bucks an hour, this is what UL drivers have agreed to.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

mathman54 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't nap. If I don't get enough sleep at night then I am tired all day.


Sleep state meaning not focused on a particular task. 
Ping = drop whatever, wake up, you're on, snap to it now....


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

mathman54 said:


> For all of you that use ping, I won't. I used to work in high tech. Ping to me means that I am using a command to see if a router or server is working.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

mathman54 said:


> I don't understand why I would want to stop new request? I thought the point of driving was to keep getting work and staying busy.


Because those are the rides no one else wants. Both companies will shovel shit down your throat if you let them.


----------

